# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Opatija 30.03. besplatan pregled AS

## ra

U nedjelju 30.3.2008. od 10 do 12 sati održat ćemo prvi besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Opatiji.
Točno mjesto održavanja javit ćemo naknadno.

Roditelji će dobiti praktične savjete i pomoć vezane uz pravilan odabir i korištenje dječjih autosjedalica.

Molimo roditelje da sa sobom ponesu upute proizvođača te da svakako, ako mogu, povedu i dijete!

Vidimo se

 :Smile:

----------


## Sun

Pregled će biti na opatijskom mulu, bit će otvorena rampa tamo prema lanterni.
Kad dolazite čovjeku koji naplaćuje parking recite da idete na pregled AS, da vam ne naplati parkiranje  :Smile: 

Vidimo se u nedelju!!

----------


## skviki

:Smile:

----------


## ra

:Bouncing:

----------


## skviki

:D

----------


## Sun

:Bouncing:

----------


## Mama Medo

:D

----------


## thalia

cure, moji šogiji stižu sutra sa sjedalicom i bebom, ali nisu sigurni gdje je to. jel može kakve koordinate?   :Embarassed:

----------


## Sun

idu po donjoj cesti, prođu hotel 4 cvijeta i onda prva lijevo. Ima tabla za Hemmingway, crna tabla bijelim slovima piše. Na rampi kažu da idu na pregled AS, na parkingu na mulu ima jedna rampa koja će biti dignuta i mi ćemo biti s one strane rampe.

----------


## Mama Medo

:Bouncing:

----------

